

Picade: The arcade cabinet kit for your Raspberry Pi - northernmonkey
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimoroni/picade-the-arcade-cabinet-kit-for-your-raspberry-p

======
whiskers
Hi, this is Jon (the tired looking one in the video) from Pimoroni :)

We were the first campaign to launch on Kickstarter in the UK. We brought
forward our plans for Picade to align with the launch because we felt the
interest it would generate was worth it!

~~~
SSilver2k2
Good Luck! Would love to collaborate with my DeskCade project for the
Raspberry Pi.

~~~
whiskers
Nice! I saw that when it was featured :)

You might be interested in the custom PCB we're putting together to offload
all the input, sound, power, and lighting requirements!

~~~
SSilver2k2
Would love to check it out. I'm currently using a Teensy Arduino to offload as
much as I can. I have a huge space constraint, so the smaller the PCB the
better :)

~~~
whiskers
More than happy to discuss details with that (we have thought about an Arduino
being involved there too) :) I'm jon@pimoroni.com, things are a bit crazy
right now but do get in touch if you want to chat!

------
SSilver2k2
I've been working on the DeskCade for a while now:

[http://blog.sheasilverman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/des...](http://blog.sheasilverman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/deskcadeproto4buttons.jpg)

It's been featured on the frontpage of RaspberryPi.org and the Orlando
Sentinel.

Good luck with your kickstarter!

------
xabi
I already have one <http://imgur.com/4LOiA> ;)

\- Selfmade \- Mini-ITX \- 200G HD \- ...

More photos/info upon request.

~~~
whiskers
Nice! One of our stretch goals is to look at compatibility for other platforms
(Mini-ITX included!)

------
hoka
Looks interesting. You show street fighter as your first game, yet you're not
using Happ nor Sanwa/Seimitsu parts? :-p

With most arcade sticks, swapping out the buttons for your own isn't too
tough; will that be the case here?

~~~
slantyyz
>> You show street fighter as your first game

I think that one would also need 8 buttons to play Street Fighter on MAME/FBA,
since you also need buttons for the player 1 coin and player 1 start.

>> Happ nor Sanwa/Seimitsu parts

I imagine that would easily add $20 to $40 to the cost of the unit.
Personally, I'd love to see a version that just had cutouts for the stick and
pushbuttons so that I could add my own stick parts.

------
andybak
Anyone else getting nothing but a 404 from Kickstarter today?

If most of you are OK then I wonder if it's linked to the UK launch of
Kickstarter. Any Brits successfully connecting to their site at the moment?

~~~
whiskers
Been fine for us all day - weird!

------
lewispollard
Backed! And the guys seem to be working in my city so I've asked for a sneak
peek, and got a very quick positive response!

~~~
whiskers
Hi again Lewis! No problem at all :)

------
rmrfrmrf
Does this run MAME or some kind of preloaded emulator? Mortal Kombat II would
be so tight on this :D

~~~
whiskers
We're currently running RetroPie on it which includes MAME.

Essentially you load up whatever you want, the Picade is just a cabinet,
arcade controls, amp + speakers, and screen :)

------
annon
Funded! Looks very well done from the prototypes, can't wait to see what you
guys end up with.

~~~
whiskers
Thanks for the support :)

